# Brand new SE with sliding door issues



## Maude (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello,
I found this forum through a Google search. Hoping to get get an opinion on a door problem. Found a couple other pages that did nothing but bash the Routan. Scares me a little, but you all seem less...biased 

picked up my new 2010 SE tuesday night. the drivers side sliding door would not open using the remote. took it in this morning for them to "quickly reprogram them". it is now 6 hours later and I am at home with a loaner car because they can't get it to work. they just called to ask that i drop off the other key. they are... keeping the car overnight and are talking to VW on the phone to try and figure it out. when I dropped it off the service manager acted surprised to see in the computer that there was an open recall on the doors. The guy who sold me the car saw me and came to say hi and asked what I was there for. I told him the door was not working and he said maybe the dealership they got my car from did not know about the recall because all the cars were supposed to have been fixed as soon as they came in??? But he was not surprised to hear that a Routan had a door problem. I guess it would have been nice if they would have told me any of this before I bought the car. Is it usual for cars to have work done before selling? I really want to like this car. It seems like a great car, and I simply could not beat the deal with any other manufacturer. I was a Honda girl for many years and was kind of nervous to be leaving my happy little Honda la-la land....but again, simply could not afford an Odyssey and the Routan (while cousins with the T&C and Caravan) drove better and just looks better. Had it less than a week and I am already nervous that this is just the beginning after everything I have read.
Any tips or advice on what actually needs to be done to make my doors work? Is a problem right off the bat any indication of continuing problems?
Thanks in advance


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to the Vortex! Don't let the negataivity get to you, you will always read/hear the rants. There are many on here who actually love their Routan.

Is it just the drivers door?

Will it work if you use the overhead door switch?

Will it work if you use the button right inside the sliding door?

If it works with the switches then it is possible that is is the key FOBIK's or module in the van.

Since it's the drivers side only, it could also be the sensor/switch that tells the car the gas cap door is open. If the gas door is open the door will not slide open(a safety feature so you can't open the door while fueling up).


----------



## Maude (Jan 11, 2011)

I did not try the overhead button, but it did work to close it with the button on the pillar inside the door.


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

Maude said:


> Hello, I guess it would have been nice if they would have told me any of this before I bought the car. Is it usual for cars to have work done before selling?


you can ask your dealership for a list of the technical service bulletins (TSBs) associated with your model and year. these are all the common problems associated with the vehicle and VWoAs recommendation for dealerships to fix them under warranty. 

with the internet, your vehicle's TSBs are easily accessible - many dealerships would consider it to be a goodwill gesture to give it to a customer. they're probably posted somewhere on the vortex...

salespeople normally don't get into "potential" problems during the sale...that's sort of a buzz-kill. plus, it may not be relevant; the problems addressed by TSBs typically occur within a string of VINs for a model, so a specific TSB may not necessarily apply to your car. 

so to answer your question, for a TSB, no, they actually have to wait for the product to fail before doing the work and the info is given to the public on a "need-to-know" basis.

recalls are more general and relate to safety issues - you can get that work done right away..

there's a fuzzy boundary between TSBs and recalls, for example, you'll read about warping rotors for these vehicles - it's common and usually happens around 5-8k miles - the fix is to replace with higher-quality rotors (& pads?). does this relate to every routan? i dunno...


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

*Recalls, Technical Service Bulletins, Complaints & Defect Investigations (from USDOT / NHTSA)*

I was also curious about this topic, so here is what I learned today:

_*Below are all the Recalls & Technical Service Bulletins from the USDOT / NHTSA website. 

I posted below all the entries related to 2009 & 2010 T&Cs & Routans.

Source (download at your own risk of severe boredom): http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/downloads/ 

All these files are updated daily - last modified 01/11/2011 04:45:01 AM.

*_*Note:* There were no Defect Investigations listed for either T&C or Routan model after 2007. There were no Complaints listed for any models after 1996

*Note 2:* there are 998 records between 2004-2007 listed without Make, Model or Year data...this is especially concentrated in years '04 & '05. Some of these entries could be for minivans...impossible to tell.

*Note 3:* it was interesting to see the marked decreases in TSBs for the T&C after model year 2005...there were dozens of electrical system and transmission related TSBs, especially pre-'02.

*Comparing # of TSBs by Year, Make & Model:
*
_To compare TSBs for T&C/Routan with other minivans, I've summarized the numbers of TSBs per year per manufacturer. The first number is the model year, the next is the total # of TSBs for T&Cs, next for VW Routan in |these things|, next for Honda Odyssey in (parentheses), next for Kia Sedona in [brackets], next for Toyota Sienna in {these things}.
_
*TSBs by year & model:*

Year: T&C |Routan| (Odyssey) [Sedona] {Sienna}

'97: 34 (9) {1}
'98: 30 (10) {11}
'99: 23 (65) {11}
'00: 11 (52) {6}
'01: 28 (63) [4] {4}
'02: 21 (32) [5] {3}
'03: 9 (25) [5] {3}
'04: 10 (20) [4] {10}
'05: 9 (29) [4] {8}
'06: 6 (5) [4] {5}
'07: 3 (3) [4] {3}
'08: 6 (3) [4] {4}
'09: 6 |4| (2) [2] {2}
'10: 4 |0| (0) [2] {4}
'11: 0 |0| (0) [0] {2}
---------------------------------------------------------

*TECHNICAL SERVICE BULLETINS 
*
_*these are for the '09-'10 T&Cs*_

TSB-23-005-10 10033811	20100302	162300 STRUCTURE:BODY: DOOR *CHRYSLER	TOWN AND COUNTRY	2009	*20100920	CHRYSLER/DODGE: POWER SLIDING DOOR WILL NOT POWER OPEN. THE POWER SLIDING DOOR OF THE RIGHT AND/OR LEFT SIDE NOT OPENING WHEN USING THE INTERIOR OR EXTERIOR HANDLES OR INTERIOR B PILLAR BUTTON FROM FULL CLOSED POSITION BUT WORKS WITH REMO

SB-23-014-10 10034498	20100828	162300 STRUCTURE: BODY: DOOR *CHRYSLER	TOWN AND COUNTRY	2009	*20101119	CHRYSLER: SLIDING DOOR WILL NOT LATCH IN THE FULL OPEN POSITION. INVOLVES INSPECTING THE RIGHT AND/OR LEFT SLIDING DOOR OPERATION AND IF NECESSARY ADJUSTING THE SLIDING DOOR LATCH POSITION. APPLIES TO VEHICLES BUILT BEFORE 4/30/10. *PE

SB-23-014-10 10034498	20100828	171100 LATCHES/LOCKS/LINKAGES: DOORS:LATCH	*CHRYSLER	TOWN AND COUNTRY	2009	*20101119	CHRYSLER: SLIDING DOOR WILL NOT LATCH IN THE FULL OPEN POSITION. INVOLVES INSPECTING THE RIGHT AND/OR LEFT SLIDING DOOR OPERATION AND IF NECESSARY ADJUSTING THE SLIDING DOOR LATCH POSITION. APPLIES TO VEHICLES BUILT BEFORE 4/30/10. *PE

TSB-23-005-10 10033811	20100302	162300 STRUCTURE: BODY: DOOR *CHRYSLER	TOWN AND COUNTRY	2010	*20100920	CHRYSLER/DODGE: POWER SLIDING DOOR WILL NOT POWER OPEN. THE POWER SLIDING DOOR OF THE RIGHT AND/OR LEFT SIDE NOT OPENING WHEN USING THE INTERIOR OR EXTERIOR HANDLES OR INTERIOR B PILLAR BUTTON FROM FULL CLOSED POSITION BUT WORKS WITH REMO

SB-23-014-10 10034498	20100828	162300 STRUCTURE: BODY: DOOR *CHRYSLER	TOWN AND COUNTRY	2010* 20101119	CHRYSLER: SLIDING DOOR WILL NOT LATCH IN THE FULL OPEN POSITION. INVOLVES INSPECTING THE RIGHT AND/OR LEFT SLIDING DOOR OPERATION AND IF NECESSARY ADJUSTING THE SLIDING DOOR LATCH POSITION. APPLIES TO VEHICLES BUILT BEFORE 4/30/10. *PE

SB-23-014-10 10034498	20100828	171100 LATCHES/LOCKS/LINKAGES: DOORS:LATCH	*CHRYSLER	TOWN AND COUNTRY	2010	*20101119	CHRYSLER: SLIDING DOOR WILL NOT LATCH IN THE FULL OPEN POSITION. INVOLVES INSPECTING THE RIGHT AND/OR LEFT SLIDING DOOR OPERATION AND IF NECESSARY ADJUSTING THE SLIDING DOOR LATCH POSITION. APPLIES TO VEHICLES BUILT BEFORE 4/30/10. *PE

TSB-23-005-10 10033811	20100302	162300 STRUCTURE: BODY: DOOR *CHRYSLER	TOWN&COUNTRY	2009	*20100920	CHRYSLER/DODGE: POWER SLIDING DOOR WILL NOT POWER OPEN. THE POWER SLIDING DOOR OF THE RIGHT AND/OR LEFT SIDE NOT OPENING WHEN USING THE INTERIOR OR EXTERIOR HANDLES OR INTERIOR B PILLAR BUTTON FROM FULL CLOSED POSITION BUT WORKS WITH REMO

J-03 10028832	20090301	063110 ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:EXHAUST SYSTEM:EMISSION CONTROL:CRANKCASE (PCV)	*CHRYSLER	TOWN&COUNTRY	2009	*20090601	CHRYSLER: AN INCORRECT POSITIVE CRANKCASE VENTILATION (PCV) VALVE MAY HAVE BEEN INSTALLED. AN INCORRECT PCV VALVE CAN CAUSE EXCESSIVE EXHAUST EMISSIONS. CSC LETTER WAS RECEIVED. *PE

CS-K-04 10033106	20100501	353600 EQUIPMENT:ELECTRICAL:AIR CONDITIONER	*CHRYSLER	TOWN&COUNTRY	2009	*20100708	DODGE/CHRYSLER: THE AIR CONDITIONING (A/C) DISCHARGE HOSE ON ABOUT 182,000 CERTAIN VEHICLES MAY CRACK AND LEAK REFRIGERANT. THIS COULD CAUSE A LOSS OF A/C COOLING. THE AIR CONDITIONING DISCHARGE HOSE MUST BE REPLACED. CSC LETTER WAS REC

TSB-23-005-10 10033811	20100302	162300 STRUCTURE: BODY: DOOR *CHRYSLER	TOWN&COUNTRY	2010* 20100920	CHRYSLER/DODGE: POWER SLIDING DOOR WILL NOT POWER OPEN. THE POWER SLIDING DOOR OF THE RIGHT AND/OR LEFT SIDE NOT OPENING WHEN USING THE INTERIOR OR EXTERIOR HANDLES OR INTERIOR B PILLAR BUTTON FROM FULL CLOSED POSITION BUT WORKS WITH REMO

_*these are for the '09 Routans
*_
TB-58-09-03 10033217	20091130	162300 STRUCTURE: BODY: DOOR *VOLKSWAGEN	ROUTAN	2009* 20100726	VOLKSWAGEN: UPDATE PROGRAMMING, POWER SLIDING DOOR MODULE-OVERLY SENSITIVE OBSTRUCTION DETECTION. VEHICLE MAY EXPERIENCE THE POWER SLIDING DOOR INTERMITTENTLY NOT FULLY CLOSING WHEN ACTIVATED WITH EITHER THE KEY FOB OR SWITCHES LOCATED IN

TB-58-09-03 10033217	20091130	118000 ELECTRICAL SYSTEM: SOFTWARE	*VOLKSWAGEN	ROUTAN	2009* 20100726	VOLKSWAGEN: UPDATE PROGRAMMING, POWER SLIDING DOOR MODULE-OVERLY SENSITIVE OBSTRUCTION DETECTION. VEHICLE MAY EXPERIENCE THE POWER SLIDING DOOR INTERMITTENTLY NOT FULLY CLOSING WHEN ACTIVATED WITH EITHER THE KEY FOB OR SWITCHES LOCATED IN

SB-10C9-S1 10030368	20090301	063110 ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:EXHAUST SYSTEM:EMISSION CONTROL:CRANKCASE (PCV)	*VOLKSWAGEN	ROUTAN	2009* 20090925	VOLKSWAGEN: PCV VALVE INSPECTION OR REPLACEMENT. A SMALL NUMBER OF AFFECTED VEHICLES MAY HAVE BEEN BUILT WITH AN INCORRECT PCV VALVE. THIS CAN CAUSE SOME VEHICLES TO EXCEED FEDERAL AND/OR CALIFORNIA EMISSIONS STANDARDS AND MAY CAUSE THE

TB-17D3-Y3 10030407	20090401	062000 ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:COOLING SYSTEM	*VOLKSWAGEN	ROUTAN	2009* 20090929	VOLKSWAGEN: INSPECT ENGINE OIL COOLER FOR DAMAGE AND REPLACE IF NECESSARY. *PE

---------------------------------------------

_*RECALLS:
*_
40416	10V164000	*CHRYSLER	TOWN & COUNTRY	2009* SUSPENSION:REAR	BRAUN CORPORATION	20090131	20100319	V	834	20100604	MFR	BRAUN CORPORATION	20100423	20100423 THE BRAUN CORPORATION IS RECALLING CERTAIN MODEL YEAR 2008 THROUGH 2010 CHRYSLER TOWN & COUNTRY AND DODGE CARAVAN MOBILITY CONVERSIONS WHICH WERE ALTERED BY BRAUN BETWEEN JANUARY 21, 2009 AND MARCH 19, 2010. DURING CONVERSION, THE CHASSIS WAS RAISED AND THE FLOOR WAS LOWERED TO ACCOMMODATE WHEELCHAIR ACCESSIBILITY FEATURES. IN RAISING THE CHASSIS, THE REAR SPRING HATS COME INTO CLOSER PROXIMITY TO THE REAR TIRES. IN ROUGH OR AGGRESSIVE DRIVING SITUATIONS THE TIRES MAY INTERMITTENTLY CONTACT THE REAR SPRING HATS.	CONTACT BETWEEN THE TIRE SPRING HAT MAY WEAR A HOLE IN THE TIRE OVER TIME. THIS MAY RESULT IN LOSS OF VEHICLE CONTROL IN THE EVENT OF TIRE PRESSURE LOSS INCREASING THE RISK OF A CRASH.	BRAUN WILL NOTIFY OWNERS AND REPAIR THE VEHICLES FREE OF CHARGE. THE SAFETY RECALL BEGAN ON JUNE 4, 2010. OWNERS MAY CONTACT BRAUN TOLL-FREE AT 1-800-488-0359.	OWNERS MAY ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION'S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV .	3.5737E+22

62872	10V235000	*CHRYSLER	TOWN & COUNTRY	2009* K14	ELECTRICAL SYSTEM:WIRING	CHRYSLER GROUP LLC	20070201	20090930	V	284655	20101115	MFR	BRAUN CORPORATION	20100603	20100603 CHRYSLER IS RECALLING CERTAIN MODEL YEAR 2008 AND 2009 DODGE GRAND CARAVAN AND CHRYSLER TOWN & COUNTRY PASSENGER VEHICLES MANUFACTURED FROM FEBRUARY 2007 THROUGH SEPTEMBER 2009. SOME OF THE VEHICLES MAY HAVE BEEN BUILT WITH AN IMPROPERLY ROUTED WIRE HARNESS THAT MAY HAVE A CONDITION WHERE THE LOWER SLIDING DOOR HINGE BRACKET CAN MAKE CONTACT AND WEAR THROUGH THE WIRE INSULATION.	A SHORT CIRCUIT COULD OCCUR INSIDE THE SLIDING DOOR, OVERHEATING THE LATCH, POSSIBLY RESULTING IN A FIRE.	CHRYSLER WILL NOTIFY OWNERS AND DEALERS WILL REPAIR THE VEHICLES FREE OF CHARGE. THE SAFETY RECALL BEGAN ON NOVEMBER 15, 2010. OWNERS MAY CONTACT CHRYSLER TOLL-FREE AT 1-800-853-1403.	CHRYSLER'S RECALL CAMPAIGN NUMBER IS K14.OWNERS MAY ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION'S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV .	3.5962E+22

40413	10V164000	*CHRYSLER	TOWN & COUNTRY	2010* SUSPENSION:REAR	BRAUN CORPORATION	20090131	20100319	V	834	20100604	MFR	BRAUN CORPORATION	20100423	20100423 THE BRAUN CORPORATION IS RECALLING CERTAIN MODEL YEAR 2008 THROUGH 2010 CHRYSLER TOWN & COUNTRY AND DODGE CARAVAN MOBILITY CONVERSIONS WHICH WERE ALTERED BY BRAUN BETWEEN JANUARY 21, 2009 AND MARCH 19, 2010. DURING CONVERSION, THE CHASSIS WAS RAISED AND THE FLOOR WAS LOWERED TO ACCOMMODATE WHEELCHAIR ACCESSIBILITY FEATURES. IN RAISING THE CHASSIS, THE REAR SPRING HATS COME INTO CLOSER PROXIMITY TO THE REAR TIRES. IN ROUGH OR AGGRESSIVE DRIVING SITUATIONS THE TIRES MAY INTERMITTENTLY CONTACT THE REAR SPRING HATS.	CONTACT BETWEEN THE TIRE SPRING HAT MAY WEAR A HOLE IN THE TIRE OVER TIME. THIS MAY RESULT IN LOSS OF VEHICLE CONTROL IN THE EVENT OF TIRE PRESSURE LOSS INCREASING THE RISK OF A CRASH.	BRAUN WILL NOTIFY OWNERS AND REPAIR THE VEHICLES FREE OF CHARGE. THE SAFETY RECALL BEGAN ON JUNE 4, 2010. OWNERS MAY CONTACT BRAUN TOLL-FREE AT 1-800-488-0359.	OWNERS MAY ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION'S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV .	3.5737E+22

9203	09V351000	*CHRYSLER	TOWN&COUNTRY	2009* SERVICE BRAKES, HYDRAULIC	ELDORADO NATIONAL	20080131	20090531	V	82	20091013	MFR	CHRYSLER GROUP LLC	20090911	20090911 ELDORADO NATIONAL IS RECALLING MODEL YEAR 2008-2009 AMERIVAN MOBILITY VEHICLES BUILT ON CHRYSLER TOWN & COUNTRY AND DODGE GRAND CARAVAN PLATFORMS VEHICLES. THE REAR BRAKE LINES MAY HAVE BEEN IMPROPERLY ROUTED AND NOT SECURED PROPERLY DURING THE ALTERATION. IF NOT ROUTED AND SECURED PROPERLY, THE BRAKE LINES COULD RUB AGAINST THE VEHICLE CAUSING A BRAKE FLUID LEAK. A BRAKE FLUID LEAK COULD RESULT IN A LOSS OF BRAKING ABILITY, POSSIBLY CAUSING A CRASH. ELDORADO NATIONAL AMERIVAN DEALERS WILL INSPECT THE VEHICLES AND IF THE BRAKE LINES WERE IMPROPERLY ROUTED THEY WILL BE CORRECTLY REINSTALLED FREE OF CHARGE. THE SAFETY RECALL BEGAN ON OCTOBER 13, 2009. OWNERS MAY CONTACT ELDORADO NATIONAL AT 1-800-955-9086. THESE MINIVANS HAVE BEEN ALTERED INTO WHEELCHAIR ACCESSIBLE VEHICLES BY ELDORADO. THIS RECALL IS NOT BEING CONDUCTED BY CHRYSLER GROUP LLC AND WILL NOT BE PERFORMED AT NO COST BY DODGE OR CHRYSLER DEALERS UNLESS THEY ARE ALSO AN ELDORADO NATIONAL DEALER.	OWNERS MAY ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION'S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV .	3.3357E+22

62366	09V046000	*CHRYSLER	TOWN&COUNTRY	2009* J01	ELECTRICAL SYSTEM:FUSES AND CIRCUIT BREAKERS	CHRYSLER LLC	20080623	20081216	V	6138	20090309	MFR	CHRYSLER GROUP LLC	20090205	20090204 CHRYSLER IS RECALLING 6,138 MY 2009 TOWN AND COUNTRY AND DODGE GRAND CARAVAN VEHICLES. UNUSED ELECTRICAL CONNECTORS FOR THE BLIND SPOT DETECTION SYSTEM MAY BECOME CORRODED AND COULD SHORT CIRCUIT, WHICH CAN CAUSE A VARIETY OF CONDITIONS.	IF THE FUSE FOR THIS CIRCUIT DOES NOT BLOW, THE CONNECTORS COULD OVERHEAT AND POTENTIALLY CATCH FIRE.	DEALERS WILL SEAL THE POWER CIRCUIT AT THE SUBJECT CONNECTOR AND REPLACE THE FUSE FOR THIS CIRCUIT IF NECESSARY FREE OF CHARGE. THE RECALL BEGAN ON MARCH 9, 2009. OWNERS MAY CONTACT CHRYSLER AT 1-800-853-1403.	CHRYSLER RECALL NO. J01.CUSTOMERS MAY ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION'S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV .	2.9904E+22

40436	10V252000	*VOLKSWAGEN	ROUTAN	2009* 97S8/T7	ELECTRICAL SYSTEM:WIRING	VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC	20080601	20090730	V	15902	20101015	MFR	VOLKSWAGEN OF AMERICA, INC	20100610	20100610 VOLKSWAGEN IS RECALLING CERTAIN MODEL YEAR 2009 ROUTAN VEHICLES MANUFACTURED FROM JUNE 2008 THROUGH JULY 2009. THESE VEHICLES MAY HAVE BEEN BUILT WITH AN IMPROPER ROUTED WIRE HARNESS THAT MAY HAVE A CONDITION WHERE THE LOWER SLIDING DOOR HINGE BRACKET CAN MAKE CONTACT AND WEAR THROUGH THE WIRE INSULATION. CONTACT WITH A 12V POWER FEED CIRCUIT WITHIN THE HARNESS MAY CAUSE A HIGH RESISTIVE SHORT CIRCUIT WITHIN THE LATCH MECHANISM LOCATED INSIDE OF THE SLIDING DOOR. THIS COULD RESULT IN AN OVERHEATED LATCH AND A FIRE WITHIN THE REAR SLIDING DOOR COULD OCCUR.	VOLKSWAGEN WILL INSPECT THE SLIDING DOOR WIRE TRACK WIRE ASSEMBLY AND THE SLIDING DOOR POWER DRIVE UNIT WIRE ASSEMBLY FOR DAMAGE, REPAIR/REPLACE AS NECESSARY, TIE STRAP THE TWO HARNESSES TOGETHER AND ROUTE THE HARNESSES UNDER THE SLIDING DOOR WEATHER STRIP. THIS SERVICE WILL BE PERFORMED FREE OF CHARGE. THE SAFETY RECALL BEGAN ON OCTOBER 15, 2010. OWNERS MAY CONTACT VOLKSWAGEN AT 1-800-822-8987.	VOLKSWAGEN SAFETY RECALL NO. 97S8/T7.OWNERS MAY ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION'S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV .	3.6037E+22


----------



## Maude (Jan 11, 2011)

Interesting...thanks for pulling the relevant stuff, I really may have dozed off reading the pdf

Well, it is back from the dealer. They were having trouble reprogramming it and noticed that the battery (vehicle battery) was low. They replaced the battery and then reprogrammed it and everything works just fine now. Does this make any sense?

Crossing my fingers that all is well and I will not have any trouble with it.
I kind of *need* a minivan, but driving the 2011 Jetta they gave me as a loaner made me reconsider the Routan and crave the Sportwagen TDI I almost traded in for last year.

Anyhow, good news is that everyone I have had contact with at this dealership have been great. I typically get treated like an idiot or a child when dealing with car people (I'm a woman and I guess that means I know nothing). Last car I went to buy I walked into a dealership and told them I was looking at maybe getting a car and (I kid you not) the salesman said "and what *color* car were you thinking about getting sweetie?"
Really?


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

Maude said:


> Interesting...thanks for pulling the relevant stuff, I really may have dozed off reading the pdf


it was a big pile of data...about 100k entries. Thank goodness for excel. Bottom line is that 2009s have door sensor problems (vw phrases things differently than chrysler, but it looks similar to me) and none of the mechanical issues of the previous T&Cs. Your problem seems to exactly fit the TSBs for the T&C.


> They were having trouble reprogramming it and noticed that the battery (vehicle battery) was low. They replaced the battery and then reprogrammed it and everything works just fine now. Does this make any sense?


maybe they didn't keep the van running and drained the battery with all the door activity?


> "and what *color* car were you thinking about getting sweetie?"


Gross. Yelp them. That condescending junk is why I shop for cars for the women in my family. Maybe they'll catch on; dealerships lose lots of profit when they alienate a whole demographic of walk-in customers.

I hate the BS that is unique to car sales...I'm not against profit margins (I sell medical equipment).

This strategy worked for me: test drive all the models you like. Take business cards, and ignore all subsequent phone calls. Contact the internet sales managers for specific quotes via a gender-neutral, anonymous email account created specifically for this purpose (like "[email protected]"). Do not mess with trade-ins - sell on craigslist and cars.com. 

Internet sales guys get right to the point. You can use the lowest internet offer to drive down competition (no need to disclose the sources). Most places will match/beat a "rock-bottom" price and waive doc fees and/or give a lower apr loan to win your business. I got my 2010 routan se with rse for $23,900 at 2.9%.


----------



## Maude (Jan 11, 2011)

stbaz said:


> I got my 2010 routan se with rse for $23,900 at 2.9%.


$21, 499 at 0% 
Of course I took black instead of the dark grey I had originally wanted...

And yes, I informed Mr. Whatcolorwouldyalike? that he lost a sale of an M3 (with loads of add-ons) because of his condescending attitude. I found a super nice guy at a different dealer. He did not give me one ounce of trouble. Super nice guy also sent me a thank you card with a gift certificate to his BIL's Indian Restaurant. I sent some friends his way. I really wish that I had thought to call Mr. Whatcolorwouldyalike and tell him...

Anyhow, the van seems completely fine and I am hoping it stays that way. I was not excited about minivanning it and would jump off a bridge if this car turned out to be a nightmare. As it is I kind of like it, gotta admit that with 2 kids and 2 big dogs it has made my life so much easier!

Thanks for all your help, much appreciated


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

holy cow - that's a great price maude!!! i should have asked you to broker this deal for me!

did you get it with the rse package (fancy stereo, reverse cam & auto liftgate, etc.)?


----------

